

YC Backed Photo Sharing Service Picplum Loses Cofounder to Twitter - fearless
http://www.techcrunch.com/2013/01/14/yc-backed-photo-sharing-service-picplum-loses-one-co-founder-to-twitter-development-to-continue-in-others-spare-time/

======
stretchemulator
You know it's the end of the road when your (other) founder leaves for Live
Nation Labs.

